# Convert XTR FC-M952 to SS ??



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello-

I good friend hooked me up with a crankset & BB which he was not using.

What do I need to do in order to run a unramped 32T ring with a Bashguard on these babies?










Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

Best bet is to find a 750 series XT chainset and steal the spider, this will let you run down to a 32T and opens you up to a huge range of rings and bash guards.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*ac*

http://www.webcyclery.com/product.php?productid=16704&cat=406&page=1


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

*..*

Cool -

The spider that they sell at Webcyclery lists xtr 950 & 951.

Do you know if this also works for 952?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

shimano still sells the spider to convert any xtr 95X crankset to 4 arm 104 BCD (lots of available non-ramped chainrings at this size). Here is mine, waiting for the next SS build.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

flipnidaho said:


> shimano still sells the spider to convert any xtr 95X crankset to 4 arm 104 BCD (lots of available non-ramped chainrings at this size). Here is mine, waiting for the next SS build.


ohlala


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

flipnidaho said:


> shimano still sells the spider to convert any xtr 95X crankset to 4 arm 104 BCD (lots of available non-ramped chainrings at this size). Here is mine, waiting for the next SS build.


Nice.... Thanks for the info.
The AC spider at Webcyclery is like 1/2 the price of the Shimano spider.

Is this basically the same part? Does it fit good?

Or

Should I shell out the cash for the Shimano part?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

recently place a order on a Middleburn spider http://www.middleburn.co.uk/spiders_xc.php

it jus works same w flipnidaho

im rding a Surly 1x1


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

*..*

Does anyone make a 112 BCD Single speed Chainring?

It seems to me that the XTR big ring could be ground down into a bashguard.

Anybody ever do that ?

or is that just plain dumb?

Later
Jim


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

last evening i got the middleburn spider + a 104mm BCD SS MB chainring fixe on the XTR952 crank arms .. will post a pic here soon

burt, xtr stuff are so proprietary even the 4arm xtr952 crank is 102mm BCD .. i have the same mindset on grounding down the big chainring as a bashguard .. i think getting a spider n a bashguard will be more time saving


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

my recent conversion ..


----------



## chan1974 (Jul 31, 2007)

__
https://flic.kr/p/1450759389

my bad


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool ,

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.

I hooked up with a Middleburn XTR 4bolt [104bcd] spider from MTBtandems.com.
Those guys mailed it out wicked quick, fits great.

Later
Jim


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Here it is installed with the XT spider*

It's a 104 BCD (34T) Salsa non-ramped.


----------



## mvi (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought the standard XTR 952 is 112 mm bolt circle.
Are there any rings available for this (112mm) seize?
I do have a 130 mm 5 arm AC spider that I could use for 38 T rings. Are there any non ramped 5 arm 130 mm rings around?


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey flipinidaho what model XT crankset is that from? 
Also I have found the 5 hole spider for XTR cranks 110bdc, if I were to go this route is there anybody making bashrings etc. to take place of the outter ring as I am planning on running 1x9 setup?

thanks
Derrick


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Blackspire*

Hey Blackspire makes SS chain rings that fit XTR Cranks. Check them out on closeout right now on jensonusa. The come in 32T 34T and maybe others

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG407A63-Blackspire+Mono+Veloce+Xtr+Chainring.aspx


----------



## stevereeneo (Jul 16, 2007)

I just ground down the teeth on an old big ring from a Shimano M960 XTR crankset - I took the advise from a local shop and use a pair of channel locks to smap off the teeth first to save the grinding wheel some. But it was easy on a 6" bench grinder and took about 10 minutes... it is lighter than most bashguards, cheaper by far and I think it'll work fine - I'm waiting on the Blackspire ring in the funky 102 bcd ([email protected]$&#!n Shimano - 102 BCD?? ). I found the crank at the Denver Veloswap for $35 + 10 for the bearings! It should tak a chunk of weight off the SS...


----------



## mvi (Jan 15, 2004)

*Not the 952*

Not the 952 112mm.


smonroe100 said:


> Hey Blackspire makes SS chain rings that fit XTR Cranks. Check them out on closeout right now on jensonusa. The come in 32T 34T and maybe others
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CG407A63-Blackspire+Mono+Veloce+Xtr+Chainring.aspx


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Is the lockring tool the only thing that's needed to change the ring/spider on the 952s?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=17671


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

That and a small screwdriver to pry the lock wire out of the groove.


----------



## nanda (Jul 1, 2006)

If you don't need a bashring, you can still find spiderless rings (Boone, Spot, probably others) that will mount directly onto a 95* crankset without a spider.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Does the lock wire ring go on after or*



Furrner said:


> That and a small screwdriver to pry the lock wire out of the groove.


before the threaded lock ring?


----------



## Furrner (Jun 10, 2004)

Bike Nazi said:


> before the threaded lock ring?


It is on the BB side of the lock ring.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Thanks,*



Furrner said:


> It is on the BB side of the lock ring.


took mine apart before noticing the ring.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just received my NOS/take-off 952 arms and 74/110 spider, and they're 180mm--_not_ the 175s as advertised. Thankfully the eBay seller is taking them back.


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

MileHighMark said:


> Just received my NOS/take-off 952 arms and 74/110 spider, and they're 180mm--_not_ the 175s as advertised. Thankfully the eBay seller is taking them back.


WTF! You have FC-M952's in 180mm? Wanna sell them?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

J_T said:


> WTF! You have FC-M952's in 180mm? Wanna sell them?


no kidding! you could get a bidding war going on here with those puppies! or at least let us know the ebay user id so the seller can be contacted about procuring said cranks.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

PM me if you're interested in these arms.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's the mtbr ad for the cranks:

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=14283&cat=500


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I used some parts from Spot. Cool little spider for the old XTR.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Does anyone know the recommended torque value for the spider lock-ring (other than, "effin' tight")?


----------



## J_T (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know what that torque value is but effin tight with blue threadlocker. Keeps them from creaking under load.



MileHighMark said:


> Does anyone know the recommended torque value for the spider lock-ring (other than, "effin' tight")?


----------



## sportcult (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like you found your setup, but for others: Keep an eye on Ebay for Spot AC/XTR splined SS rings. Here's my 34t:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

This is the spot (I THINK!?!?) setup I have.


----------



## Slim83 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey,

I got an old set of xt 751 cranks and want to remove the spider. There is no lockring, the aluminum is just pressfit on the spider.

I was curious if there is splines under the aluminum to fit the xtr 952 or are you talking about a different set of xt cranks?


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

If you can find a one piece Spot chainring, that would be the best.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

bump...

i bought a 952 crank and was looking for a way to SS it. it looks like homebrewed makes a spiderless ring for the crank. saves weight and looks great!


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if you can use something other than the XTR bb with these? It is Octolink V 1 I believe and I was wondering if you can use, say, a 105?
Having to buy the XTR bb makes them less of a bargain.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*V1*

105 is 109.5mm. 
chainline and clearance will be less.(narrower)


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks. For some reason I thought I saw a 113 in the 105.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Try this*



jdg said:


> Does anyone know if you can use something other than the XTR bb with these? It is Octolink V 1 I believe and I was wondering if you can use, say, a 105?
> Having to buy the XTR bb makes them less of a bargain.


I use to run these with my 952 SS set up on a couple frames, but on my current one I had to go to an 118 Ultegra for chain stay/crank arm clearance.

Seems likes great deal:

http://bestbikezone.com/product/shimano-xtr-bb-m952-bottom-bracket-2178.htm


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Got one set of 180s. Looking for a second set of just 180mm arms.

... with Jericho 34t SufferRing!!


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

ISAR can make you custom rings for these cranks also. I still need to take a pic of mine for Pimp's other thread...I haven't forgot.

Edit: Sorry, that was RedMantras thread re: the pic.


----------

